# Replacing Belts on Kimpex snowblower



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi
I am trying to replace both belts on a Kimpex snowblower that attaches to my ATV but am not sure how I need to go about.
I was looking at this and it looks like I need to take the whole pulley system along with the shaft but would not start taking this all apart unless I really need to. So, does anybody out there know where I should go with this?
Thanks
P.S. I am new to this forum and have search but could not find any links. Maybe I am just not searching for the proper thing but I found some very interesting forums.
Great place.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. I would say it would be a great idea to contact the company and get a manual, if you don't already have one. They should be able to tell you the best and necessary approach, unless one of our members has had experience with your brand of machine and can walk you through the process.


----------



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will check with the company tomorrow as today they are closed.
I was hoping that maybe someone had already done this or had a manual that would explain which parts I need to start with.


----------



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

I got an answer from another site. Basically, you need to pull the shaft from the chain side. You need to loosen Chain drive for auger. Slip chain off drive sprocket. Unbolt the end bearing on auger drive shaft. Loosen the set screw near the sprocket. Remove the shear pin next to the Drive Pulley. Loosed the set screw by the drive pulley next to gear box slide the auger drive shaft out from the Drive Pulley.

Loosend the Impeller from the Drive Gear Box. so that you can get the gear box to move
Unbolt the gear box so you can wiggle the Drive pulley away from the bottom guard to slip the belts back on.

put on both new belts and reverse the above instructions to set it all back up. It took me about 2 hours to do this but I did not know what I was doing. Maybe the next time it should be fairly quick.

I posted the instructions in case someone else is looking for some information concerning this.
Thanks all


----------



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

The only thing now is that one of the new belts jumped the Tensionner pulley. Tomorrow I have to figure out why that happend. Oh well, I guess I can chuck this up to experience...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, that doesn't sound very maintenance friendly. Thanks for posting instructions in case anyone else runs into one of those.

Best of luck with the belt jumping problem.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, thanks for sharing the process with us, and please, let us know what you figure out about the belt tensioner issue.


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a Kimplex blower and it wasn't simple to replace the belts. Just don't push the blower too hard and they will last several years. I took it slow and easy in deep and wet snow. Below is a picture of my Kimpex rig:












Kubota B3030 HSDC snowblowing Jan 2012 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dang... When I got out there last night, I realised that I was so excited to finally get the belts changed, that I forgot to tightnen the Idler sprocket and guess what...It is gone. See you in the spring I guess,
Now I need to find another sprocket to tightnen the chain. On with the adventures I guess.


----------



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi SMFCPACFP
My snowblower looks just like yours (with the extension on the top). Do you turn the chute manually or did you make any mods for electrical?


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

yam03 said:


> Hi SMFCPACFP
> My snowblower looks just like yours (with the extension on the top). Do you turn the chute manually or did you make any mods for electrical?


 
I had a mechanical chute rotator which was OK but slow. We get from 10 to 30 feet of snow each each year and the Kimpex worked quite well for probably ten years or so, 95% of the time. If we got a lot of heavy snow, I had to be really careful not to push it hard or the belts would wear out fairly quickly. I would say that I had to replace them every two years. I sold the whole rig about 5 years ago and bought the one below. The difference is a lot more power, less time spent blowing with large snowfalls, warmer, and the windshield wiper. I can also do a lot more different things with it. I have several attachments for it:


----------



## yam03 (Jan 28, 2012)

That is a real nice upgrade. Must be different sitting in that one as opposed to sitting on the ATV.


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

yam03 said:


> That is a real nice upgrade. Must be different sitting in that one as opposed to sitting on the ATV.


Very warm and comfortable. I never have to get out of it until I am done.


----------



## Bob Bass (Mar 14, 2019)

sounds like you have the same snow blower that I have with two belts one for the aguer and one for the second stage 
if correct this could be your owners manual http://bercomac.com/en/man/700310-4/ . You will also find an IPC parts listing for the snowblower in this manual . Good luck 

But be aware I sheared the shear bolt and just had to install the cover and it shredded both belts. You will find in the manual that it says to engage the clutch on replacing the cover and that is a true statement on shredding the belts. Only found that out after about 4 hours trying to figure out what type of snow blower that I really had . The belts are special because it calls for Raw Edge P/N 103745


----------

